# Want to convert your Atlas Mill to a vertical mill?



## ThunderDog (Oct 10, 2017)

I've said it before and I will continue to say it, "This site has been a great resource."  Just want to give back where I can.

I decided to make the drawings up for the vertical head on my machine.  The description in the video has the link if you want to DOWNLOAD all of those files.

DISCLAIMER:  I realize that I don't have the adapter drawings to connect the belt to the Atlas spindle nose, but I have also not seen any drawings for making the vertical head.  If anybody would want to contribute that portion of information I could try to model that up on the computer.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 10, 2017)

Watched the video but never saw a link to download drawings.


----------



## ThunderDog (Oct 10, 2017)

Link is in the video description.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks like you need to go to YouTube and open the description box. Click on you tube at the bottom of the video.


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 10, 2017)

No matter how I tried, I don't see any way to download anything. Sorry...

I watched the video "here" and then over at the tube, no difference.....


----------



## larry4406 (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice video and tutorial!  You do an excellent job explaining to newbies like me.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 11, 2017)

Link for drawings from video:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B3OHNGKKDEEldnlvTkp5UkdjNGM


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 11, 2017)

I actually have all the necessary materials to make one of those. Had something similar drawn up but my computer went down last week and I lost it all.
So thanks for the drawings.
For the link to drawings. under the video click more under the title and the link shows up.


----------



## rzbill (Oct 11, 2017)

I watched the videos. Nice job by the way.  I had never looked at an Atlas Mill in detail before.

What struck me about it was how many detailed parts I recognized because they look the same as the ones on my lathe.
Gears, gear studs, reverse tumbler arm for example.  The horizontal spindle system looks like a headstock too.  Not that much of a stretch.

Makes sense of course.  Why redesign parts already in production that can be reapplied to a new machine concept. (I don't know which was first, Lathe or Mill but I assume Lathe).


----------



## ThunderDog (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes, the link is in the video description.  CluelessNewB got it right!!
Sorry about that.


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks ThunderDog!


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 12, 2017)

Bill,  

The Atlas 618 lathe and 7 shaper came out in 1937, and the M1, MF and MH mill in 1940.


----------

